# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τιμή στα καναρίνια Timbrado!

## T 52

Πως καθορίζεται η τιμή πώλησης στα Timbrado από έναν εκτροφέα και ποια τα κριτήρια, του καλού, μετρίου, ή κακού Timbrado?

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπερα θοδωρη,ανοιξες καυτό θεμα,θα σου απαντησω σαν χομπιστας,και χωρις φοβο και παθος,η τιμη και η ποιοτητα του τιμπραντο που θα παρει καποιος εξαρταται, σε ποια φατρια ανηκει και σε ποιο κυκλο εκτροφεων προσκεινται βεβαια υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις που επιβεβαιωνουν τον κανονα.

----------


## T 52

> Καλησπερα θοδωρη,ανοιξες καυτό θεμα,θα σου απαντησω σαν χομπιστας,και χωρις φοβο και παθος,η τιμη και η ποιοτητα του τιμπραντο που θα παρει καποιος εξαρταται, σε ποια φατρια ανηκει και σε ποιο κυκλο εκτροφεων προσκεινται βεβαια υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις που επιβεβαιωνουν τον κανονα.


Πέρα των γενικών κριτηρίων  σίγουρα υπάρχουν και κάποια αλλά κριτήρια πιο αξιολογήσιμα. Και εγώ χομπίστας είμαι, όμως θεωρώ πως τα πάντα έχουν κάποια τιμή εκτός απ την "Τιμή".... η Τιμή τιμή δεν έχει ....

----------


## kaper

Το πρωτο πραγμα που καθοριζει την τιμη ειναι τα ποιοτικα χαρακτηριστικά αιματα βαθμολογιες και η ζητηση που υπαρχει στην αγορα...
Απο εκει και περα ομως θα συμφωνησω με τον jimk1 που θηγει οντως ενα σοβαρο θεμα που τηνει να ειναι βασικος παραγοντας που καθοριζει την τιμη του καθε πουλιου στην αγορα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Η τιμή πάντα καθορίζεται από την προσφορά και τη ζήτηση κυρίως. Αν κανείς δεν θέλει τιμπράντο τότε η τιμή θα ελαττωθεί ώστε να προσελκύσει το αγοραστικό κοινό. Αν από την άλλη μπορεί να προσφέρει πολλά πουλιά τότε πάλι η τιμή θα πέσει, ενώ αν έχει λίγα τότε θα αυξηθεί η τιμή. Αυτά πολύ γενικά και αόριστα.

Από εκεί και πέρα στην τιμή παίζουν ρόλο τα χαρακτηριστικά του πουλιού, κατά πόσο πληρεί τα κριτήρια της ράτσας του, αν έχει βαθμολογηθεί από κριτές και πόσο, αν προέρχεται από βαθμολογημένους γονείς ή έχει μέσα του αίμα πρωταθλητή κ.λπ.. Πάντα μιλώντας για υγιή τιμπράντο και όχι ασθενικά που μπορεί ο εκτροφέας να θέλει να "πλασάρει" σε άπειρους νέους ιδιοκτήτες ή πετ σοπ. 

Εγώ αυτά νομίζω πως καθορίζουν κυρίως την τιμή τους και μετά εννοείται κρατικοί φόροι.

----------


## T 52

> Η τιμή πάντα καθορίζεται από την προσφορά και τη ζήτηση κυρίως. Αν κανείς δεν θέλει τιμπράντο τότε η τιμή θα ελαττωθεί ώστε να προσελκύσει το αγοραστικό κοινό. Αν από την άλλη μπορεί να προσφέρει πολλά πουλιά τότε πάλι η τιμή θα πέσει, ενώ αν έχει λίγα τότε θα αυξηθεί η τιμή. Αυτά πολύ γενικά και αόριστα.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα στην τιμή παίζουν ρόλο τα χαρακτηριστικά του πουλιού, κατά πόσο πληρεί τα κριτήρια της ράτσας του, αν έχει βαθμολογηθεί από κριτές και πόσο, αν προέρχεται από βαθμολογημένους γονείς ή έχει μέσα του αίμα πρωταθλητή κ.λπ.. Πάντα μιλώντας για υγιή τιμπράντο και όχι ασθενικά που μπορεί ο εκτροφέας να θέλει να "πλασάρει" σε άπειρους νέους ιδιοκτήτες ή πετ σοπ. 
> 
> Εγώ αυτά νομίζω πως καθορίζουν κυρίως την τιμή τους και μετά εννοείται κρατικοί φόροι.


εδω μπαίνουν κάποιοι παράγοντες που αυξάνουν την τιμή (γενεαλογικό δέντρο, υψηλές βαθμολογίες )  το υγιές δεν θα το έλεγα μιας και το θεωρώ αυτονόητο. προσωπικά ούτε το προσφορά και ζήτηση ( προσφορά 20 ζήτηση 10 άρα φθηνό, προσφορά 10 ζήτηση 20 άρα ακριβό) μιας και αν με απασχολούν αυτά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα πιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## jimk1

Η τιμη εξαρταται απο το ονομα του εκτροφεα και την βαθμολογια του πουλιου,τα κριτηρια ενος καλου πουλιου εχουν να κανουν κυριως με το γενεαλογικο του δεντρο,απο τα γονιδια του.Για εναν που δεν ξερει τι ακουει-τι θελει να κανει-τι στοχο εχει-γιατι το κανει-του αρεσει αυτο που ακουει 
μια καλη βαθμολογια ειναι ο πιο ασφαλης δρομος.Την οποια εκτροφη των λιγων πουλιων που εχω την ξεκινησα απο αβαθμολογητα πουλια με καλο γενεαλογικο δενδρο και καθε χρονο προσπαθω να κανω ενα βημα μπροστα.

----------


## T 52

> Καλησπερα θοδωρη,ανοιξες καυτό θεμα,θα σου απαντησω σαν χομπιστας,και χωρις φοβο και παθος,η τιμη και η ποιοτητα του τιμπραντο που θα παρει καποιος εξαρταται, σε ποια φατρια ανηκει και σε ποιο κυκλο εκτροφεων προσκεινται βεβαια υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις που επιβεβαιωνουν τον κανονα.


Καλησπέρα και sorry για την παράλειψη.

----------


## anonymous

> Πως καθορίζεται η τιμή πώλησης στα Timbrado από έναν εκτροφέα και ποια τα κριτήρια, του καλού, μετρίου, ή κακού Timbrado?


Η τιμη πωλησης καθοριζεται κυριως απο το ποσο ανοιχτοματης ειναι ο αγοραστης.
Κριτηριο ποιοτητας του τιμπραδο: η «κοινωνικη ταξη»  του εκτροφεα σε συλλογους & δικτυα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης. Καποιες φορες βασικο ρολο παιζει και ο «δαχτυλος» καποιου/καποιων (ακομη και σε κριση διαγωνισμων) προκειμενου να επιτευχθουν συγκεκριμενοι στοχοι. 

(*** οποιος καταλαβε, ας ψαχτει περισσοτερο στην συνεεια του αγαπημενου του χομπυ)

----------


## T 52

εγω να δεχθω ολα αυτα που λες οχι για να σου κανω τη χαρη αλλα για να γινει κουβεντα......
εσυ δηλ με πιο κριτηριο θα μου εδινες ενα timbrado και σε τι τιμη?

----------


## T 52

> Η τιμη πωλησης καθοριζεται κυριως απο το ποσο ανοιχτοματης ειναι ο αγοραστης.
> Κριτηριο ποιοτητας του τιμπραδο: η «κοινωνικη ταξη»  του εκτροφεα σε συλλογους & δικτυα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης. Καποιες φορες βασικο ρολο παιζει και ο «δαχτυλος» καποιου/καποιων (ακομη και σε κριση διαγωνισμων) προκειμενου να επιτευχθουν συγκεκριμενοι στοχοι. 
> 
> (*** οποιος καταλαβε, ας ψαχτει περισσοτερο στην συνεεια του αγαπημενου του χομπυ)


εγω να δεχθω ολα αυτα που λες οχι για να σου κανω τη χαρη αλλα για να γινει κουβεντα......
εσυ δηλ με πιο κριτηριο θα μου εδινες ενα timbrado και σε τι τιμη?

----------


## anonymous

> εγω να δεχθω ολα αυτα που λες οχι για να σου κανω τη χαρη αλλα για να γινει κουβεντα......
> εσυ δηλ με πιο κριτηριο θα μου εδινες ενα timbrado και σε τι τιμη?


Απ´ οτι βλεπω Θοδωρε, δεν ανεφερα πουθενα στην απαντηση μου οτι διαθετω τιμπραδος τιμολογημενα.
Αν παρ´ ελπιδα συνεβαινε αυτο, φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα καταληγαμε σε συμφωνια "αγοραπωλησιας" (για διαφορους πιθανους λογους).
Οσον αφορα το "κουβεντα να γινεται", ... να μου επιτρεψεις ...

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρε εδω δεν μας ενδιαφερει ποιος πουλαει , γιατι οι πωλησεις ειναι εκτος κανονων , ετσι κι αλλιως 


Επι της ουσιας δεν ξερω αν γινεται σε ολους τους συλλογους και αν αυτο που θα σου πω ειναι 100 % αληθεια και αν επισης οι διοικησεις εχουν αναμιξη (δεν μπορω να αποδειξω κατι παρα να παραθεσω οτι εχω ακουσει απ εκτροφεις και αγοραστες )  αλλα μου εχουν αναφερθει τοσο απο εκτροφεις οτι θα το δωσω το πουλακι τοσο , αλλα να μην μαθευτει γιατι εχουμε πει να μην το δινουμε χαμηλοτερα ή απο αγοραστες οτι τους εχουν πει εκτροφεις το ιδιο πραγμα με αυτο που ακουσα και γω .Ειτε οτι δεν μπορουν να δωσουν κατω απο καποια τιμη ή οτι μπορουν μονο αν δεν μαθευτει η τιμη . Αυτη η φημη υπαρχει και δεν μπορει να επιβεβαιωθει , γιατι ο καθενας μπορει να λεει οτι θελει .Σημασια εχει οτι ο νομος της αγορας και της ζητησης ισχυει και αν καποιος νομιζει οτι δινει πολλα για ενα πουλακι απλα δεν πρεπει να τα δινει . Απο κει και περα , εκτος απο το κατωτερο πλαφον , σιγουρα παιζει ρολο σε αγοραστη που δεν ειναι απειρος και το γενεαλογικο δεντρο του θηλυκου που θα αγορασει , οπως και το τι θα πει το αρσενικο αν κατσει πρωτα να το ακουσει .Σε απειρους; συχνα εχουν υπερογκες τιμες σε βαθμολογημενα αρσενικα που δεν δωσανε ποτε μετα οσα θα δικαιολογουσε η βαθμολογια τους , πουλια συχνα με προβληματα ισως και απο την ταλαιπωρια της εκπαιδευσης και της εκθεσης , αλλα καποιες φορες και καλα πουλια που πριν την εκθεση δεν ειχαν δειξει την αξια τους στους εκτροφεις , τα δωσανε σχετικα στις κατωτερες τιμες και στον νεο κατοχο , δειξανε αλλες δυνατοτητες . Επισης πολυ καλα πουλια μπορει να πουληθουν σε αγνωστα petshop με κομμμενα συχνα δαχτυλιδια , σε πολυ χαμηλες τιμες , απλα για να μην παει το αιμα του εκτροφεα σε ανταγωνιστες του , οταν αυτος θελει να αφησει την παλια γραμμη του και να κρατησει μονο λιγα και να φερει μια καινουργια γραμμη την οποια πιστευει περισσοτερο 

η συζητηση θα ηθελα να συνεχισθει σε επιπεδο που θα κανει τα νεα παιδια , να νοιωσουν οτι αξιζει να ακουνε δυο οργανωμενους σε συλλογο να συζητουν και να δινουν γνωση και να θελουν και κεινα να τους ακολουθησουν  σε συμμετοχη σε καποιο συλλογο .Μπορειτε !!!!  δεν υποχρεωνει κανενας να αποδεχθει την γνωμη του καποιος αλλος ωστε να χρειασθει <<  να του κανουμε τη χαρη >> .Συζητηση κανουμε και γινεται χωρις να ειναι απαιτητο κατι τετοιο ! δεν χρειαζεται να πιανομαστε επισης απο μια κουβεντα πανω στη ροη του λογου , ειδικα οταν αυτος ειναι γραπτος

----------


## T 52

> Απ´ οτι βλεπω Θοδωρε, δεν ανεφερα πουθενα στην απαντηση μου οτι διαθετω τιμπραδος τιμολογημενα.
> Αν παρ´ ελπιδα συνεβαινε αυτο, φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα καταληγαμε σε συμφωνια "αγοραπωλησιας" (για διαφορους πιθανους λογους).
> Οσον αφορα το "κουβεντα να γινεται", ... να μου επιτρεψεις ...


Άλλο το κουβέντα να γίνεται κ αλλο για να γινει κουβέντα. Το θεμα δεν το ανέβασα ουτε για να δω ποσο πουλάει ο καθένας ουτε για να τσακωθώ με κάποιον. Και το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν μπορω και να το κατεβάσω. Το αν πουλούσες όπως λες πουλια, φοβασαι οτι δε θα τα βρίσκαμε, ή πολυ ακριβά ή πολυ φθηνά και αρα θα πίστευα οτι δεν ειναι καλα για να τα δινεις μπιλ παρα. Απλα και καθαρά το θέτω. Με ποιο κριτήριο καθορίζουμε την τιμη στα τιμπραντο.

----------


## T 52

> Θοδωρε εδω δεν μας ενδιαφερει ποιος πουλαει , γιατι οι πωλησεις ειναι εκτος κανονων , ετσι κι αλλιως 
> 
> 
> Επι της ουσιας δεν ξερω αν γινεται σε ολους τους συλλογους και αν αυτο που θα σου πω ειναι 100 % αληθεια και αν επισης οι διοικησεις εχουν αναμιξη (δεν μπορω να αποδειξω κατι παρα να παραθεσω οτι εχω ακουσει απ εκτροφεις και αγοραστες )  αλλα μου εχουν αναφερθει τοσο απο εκτροφεις οτι θα το δωσω το πουλακι τοσο , αλλα να μην μαθευτει γιατι εχουμε πει να μην το δινουμε χαμηλοτερα ή απο αγοραστες οτι τους εχουν πει εκτροφεις το ιδιο πραγμα με αυτο που ακουσα και γω .Ειτε οτι δεν μπορουν να δωσουν κατω απο καποια τιμη ή οτι μπορουν μονο αν δεν μαθευτει η τιμη . Αυτη η φημη υπαρχει και δεν μπορει να επιβεβαιωθει , γιατι ο καθενας μπορει να λεει οτι θελει .Σημασια εχει οτι ο νομος της αγορας και της ζητησης ισχυει και αν καποιος νομιζει οτι δινει πολλα για ενα πουλακι απλα δεν πρεπει να τα δινει . Απο κει και περα , εκτος απο το κατωτερο πλαφον , σιγουρα παιζει ρολο σε αγοραστη που δεν ειναι απειρος και το γενεαλογικο δεντρο του θηλυκου που θα αγορασει , οπως και το τι θα πει το αρσενικο αν κατσει πρωτα να το ακουσει .Σε απειρους; συχνα εχουν υπερογκες τιμες σε βαθμολογημενα αρσενικα που δεν δωσανε ποτε μετα οσα θα δικαιολογουσε η βαθμολογια τους , πουλια συχνα με προβληματα ισως και απο την ταλαιπωρια της εκπαιδευσης και της εκθεσης , αλλα καποιες φορες και καλα πουλια που πριν την εκθεση δεν ειχαν δειξει την αξια τους στους εκτροφεις , τα δωσανε σχετικα στις κατωτερες τιμες και στον νεο κατοχο , δειξανε αλλες δυνατοτητες . Επισης πολυ καλα πουλια μπορει να πουληθουν σε αγνωστα petshop με κομμμενα συχνα δαχτυλιδια , σε πολυ χαμηλες τιμες , απλα για να μην παει το αιμα του εκτροφεα σε ανταγωνιστες του , οταν αυτος θελει να αφησει την παλια γραμμη του και να κρατησει μονο λιγα και να φερει μια καινουργια γραμμη την οποια πιστευει περισσοτερο 
> 
> η συζητηση θα ηθελα να συνεχισθει σε επιπεδο που θα κανει τα νεα παιδια , να νοιωσουν οτι αξιζει να ακουνε δυο οργανωμενους σε συλλογο να συζητουν και να δινουν γνωση και να θελουν και κεινα να τους ακολουθησουν  σε συμμετοχη σε καποιο συλλογο .Μπορειτε !!!!  δεν υποχρεωνει κανενας να αποδεχθει την γνωμη του καποιος αλλος ωστε να χρειασθει <<  να του κανουμε τη χαρη >> .Συζητηση κανουμε και γινεται χωρις να ειναι απαιτητο κατι τετοιο ! δεν χρειαζεται να πιανομαστε επισης απο μια κουβεντα πανω στη ροη του λογου , ειδικα οταν αυτος ειναι γραπτος


Δεν εβαλα καπου θέμα αγοραπωλησίας. Απο τα λίγα ομως που βλεπω αντι καποιος έμπειρος να πει την γνωμη του για να μάθει και καποιος άπειρος και να ασχοληθεί με αυτο το χόμπι, αυτο που βλέπεις ειναι αν γίνεται να μη μπει κανεις νέος στο "κλαμπ"....

----------


## T 52

> Δεν εβαλα καπου θέμα αγοραπωλησίας. Απο τα λίγα ομως που βλεπω αντι καποιος έμπειρος να πει την γνωμη του για να μάθει και καποιος άπειρος και να ασχοληθεί με αυτο το χόμπι, αυτο που βλέπεις ειναι αν γίνεται να μη μπει κανεις νέος στο "κλαμπ"....


Γεια σας γεια σας. Ειμαι ο "Βαγγέλης" και θελω ν ασχοληθώ με τα τιμπραντο. Μπορει καποιος πως μπορω να παρω μερικά καλα πουλια, ποια τα καλα πουλια, και ποια η τιμη που θα πρέπει να τα αγοράσω χωρις να πεσω θύμα; 
Αν σε αυτή την ερωτηση έπαιρνα τις απαντήσεις που πηρα θα έψαχνα να βρω αλλο χόμπι. Καλή σας μερα!

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρε δεν καταλαβαινω το λογο εκνευρισμου σου 

οταν λες τον αλλον  


> εσυ δηλ με πιο κριτηριο θα μου εδινες ενα timbrado *και σε τι τιμη?*


 αυτοματα το αρχικο θεμα περι τιμων στα τιμπραντο , σταματαει να ειναι γενικο και παιρνει προσωπικο χαρακτηρα , οσο και αν εσυ ρωτας υποθετικα ,οταν ο αλλος απαντησει τοσο , ειναι σαν να λεει στους υπολοιπους οτι πουλα τοσο ... οταν θα πει οτι θα το δινε τοσο , αυτοματα πολλοι αν οχι , θα το εκλαβουν οτι πουλα 





> Γεια σας γεια σας. Ειμαι ο "Βαγγέλης" και θελω ν ασχοληθώ με τα τιμπραντο. Μπορει καποιος πως μπορω να παρω μερικά καλα πουλια, ποια τα καλα πουλια, και ποια η τιμη που θα πρέπει να τα αγοράσω χωρις να πεσω θύμα;


παρομοιες ερωτησεις εχουν γινει , ισως σε αλλα ειδη , αρκετα συχνα στην παρεα και εχουν απαντηθει 

εγω τουλαχιστον απο τη μερια μου , σου εδωσα την απαντηση μεσα απο καταστασεις που ακουω γυρω μου , για ενα ειδος καναρινιου που συζητιεται ιδιαιτερα , γιατι ισως ειναι το κορυφαιο αυτη τη στιγμη σε ζητηση , ειτε γιατι το αξιζει , ειτε γιατι εγινε μοδα , ειτε γιατι οι συλλογοι που εχουν εκτροφεις που το εκτρεφουν ειναι πιο επικοινωνιακοι απο αλλους καναρινιων χρωματος και εμφανισης . Σε αυτο το << επικοινωνιακοι >> στηριζεται και αυτο που σου ειπε ο Γιωργος οτι κριτηριο ποιοτητας ειναι και το ποσο ενας εκτροφεας που πουλα ειναι καλα δικτυωμενος σε διαδικτυακες σελιδες για πουλια και κυριως στο facebook .Ειναι νομιζω κατι που το βλεπει ο καθενας .Το ιδιο ξερει ενας απειρος εκτροφεας ενα μελος συλλογου που δεν γραφει σε τετοιες σελιδες και το ιδιο σε καποιον που ειναι μονιμα πανω απο το πληκτρολογιο; Οι υπολοιπες ερωτησεις εκτος του οτι και κεινες ειναι σχετικες πχ η τιμη για να μην πεσει κοροιδο σιγουρα εξαρταται με την ποιοτητα του πουλιου (την πραγματικη που θα αντιληφθει καποιος οταν θα το εχει στο χωρο του ) .Το ποια ειναι τα καλα πουλια ειναι θεμα που θα επρεπε ή πρεπει ακομα  και συ και ο Γιωργος να βοηθουσατε τους νεους να το καταλαβουν μεσα απο παραδειγματα τραγουδιων .Οπως και πολλοι αλλοι οργανωμενοι και εμπειροι εκτροφεις , που υπαρχουν ως μελη μας αλλα οταν ερχοταν τετοιο θεμα σιωπουσαν και εξαφανιζοτανε ή δηλωνανε ξαφνικα απειροι να το κανουν .Αναρωτιεμαι ειλικρινα πως εκπαιδευουν , πως επιλεγουν τα πουλια τους για διαγωνισμο , οταν ξαφνικα δεν μπορουν να αναγνωρισουν νοτες ... 


Δεν θεωρω οτι το θεμα πρεπει να σταματησει να ειναι δημοσιευμενο (κατι τετοιο καταλαβα οτι επιθυμουσες ) αλλα χωρις να στο υποσχομαι (συμφωνα με τους κανονες το αποφασιζει συνολικα η ομαδα διαχειρισης , οταν υπαρχει σχετικο αιτημα ) αν θελεις το εξεταζουμε

----------


## jimk1

Με λενε Δημητρη και θελω ν αγορασω "original" Timbrado ,τελικα το timbrado ειναι ενα,υπαρχει το original και τ αλλα,ας απαντησουμε σ αυτο σ ενα νεο στο χομπι

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη συζητησεις πανω στο θεμα αυτο , οχι συγκεντρωμενες , εχουν γινει στο   Τimbrado canary - To καναρίνι Τιμπράντο  .Για μενα ποτε δεν απαντηθηκε ουσιαστικα . Ισως ο καιρος να ειναι πιο ωριμος  ή και αυτοι που θα εκφρασουν πια τη γνωμη τους θα μιλησουν με περισσοτερο θαρρος και ξεκαθαρα 

Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον αν ηθελες , να ανοιξεις ενα θεμα με ξεκαθαρο τον προβληματισμο ... Το timbrado espaniol τελικα ειναι ενα;  

και να ακουσουμε τις αποψεις των ενεργων μελων μας , συγκεντρωμενες  .Θα προτιμουσα εσυ που το εθεσες ,αν οχι το κανω εγω

----------


## T 52

> Δημητρη συζητησεις πανω στο θεμα αυτο , οχι συγκεντρωμενες , εχουν γινει στο   Τimbrado canary - To καναρίνι Τιμπράντο  .Για μενα ποτε δεν απαντηθηκε ουσιαστικα . Ισως ο καιρος να ειναι πιο ωριμος  ή και αυτοι που θα εκφρασουν πια τη γνωμη τους θα μιλησουν με περισσοτερο θαρρος και ξεκαθαρα 
> 
> Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον αν ηθελες , να ανοιξεις ενα θεμα με ξεκαθαρο τον προβληματισμο ... Το timbrado espaniol τελικα ειναι ενα;  
> 
> και να ακουσουμε τις αποψεις των ενεργων μελων μας , συγκεντρωμενες  .Θα προτιμουσα εσυ που το εθεσες ,αν οχι το κανω εγω


 απ οτι καταλαβα τα ελληνικά μου δεν ειναι και τοσο καλά. Θελω να πιστευω πως οι ολες απαντήσεις δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με την αρχική ανάρτηση. Γιαυτον τον λογο δεν βρίσκω και νόημα να συνεχίσω την κουβέντα. Θα ψάξω να βρω λύση αλλου στις απορίες μου και στις ανησυχίες μου. Καλο σας απόγευμα!

----------


## greekbull

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα. Η τιμή του τιμπραντο ειναι σχετικότατη. Εχει να κανει με πάρα πολλους παράγοντες. Στους λαγοκυνηγούς ακούς τιμές για έτοιμο σκυλί να κυνηγάει λαγό που αγγιζουν τις αρκετες χιλιάδες ευρώ. Στους περιστεράδες ακους τιμές για ζευγάρι που φτανουν τα 1000 ευρώ. Στα καρδερινοκάναρα ξερω πολυ καλα άτομα που εχουν πληρώσει και 2500 χιλιαδες ευρώ για ενα πουλί.Σε καρδερίνες το ίδιο. Οι καιροί έχουν αλλάξει προς το χειρότερο στα οικονομικά των περισσοτέρων απο εμάς. Οι τιμές των τιμπραντο αυτη την εποχη είναι απο 20 - 50 ευρω και των αρσενικών απο 30 - 100 ευρω . Προσοχη !!! Δεν ειναι οι δικές μου τιμες ... για να μην παρεξηγηθω ... ειναι αυτες που ακουγονται ... Τωρα γτ ενα θυληκο να εχει 20 και ενα αλλο 50 εχει να κανει με το "γοητρο" του εκτροφέα και το πώς πλασαρει τα πουλιά του και σε ποιον τα πλασαρει και ίσως και το που τα πλασάρει. Ειναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο οι αγοραπωλησιες στους διαγωνισμους. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να περιμενεις να αγορασεις φτηνα ενα πουλι εκθεσης στον χωρο που διαγωνιζεται.Να με συγχωρουν οι διαχειριστες για την εκφραση αλλα αμα τον τρωει ο κ.....ς  του καποιον ειναι σιγουρο οτι καποιος θα βρεθει να του τον ξυσει. Τα τιμπραντο δεν ειναι μαλινουα. Καθε εκτροφεας εχει το δικο του ρεπερτοριο.Ειναι αποδεκτο για τη ρατσα κατι τετοιο. (Εξαιρεση αποτελουν τα classico που εχουν ενα στανταρ ρεπερτοριο). Το να μην υπάρχει στανταρ ρεπερτοριο ομως δημιουργει μια μικρη συγχυση σε άπειρους αγοραστές που μπορουν ευκολα να παραμυθιαστουν απο αετονυχηδες. Οποιοδηποτε πρασινο καναρινι που λεει λιγο διαφορετικα δεν ειναι τιμπραντο. Για να μην λεω πολλα ομως και ξεφευγω απο το θέμα ας επανελθω στην τιμη.Οταν συζητω με καποιον που ξερω οτι θελει να παρει καποιο πουλι απο εκτροφεα , του ζητων να μου  εξηγησει τι ακριβως θελει να κανει με τα πουλια. Θελει να αρχισει μια εκτροφη; Ειχε πουλια που του εχουν βγει μάπα και θελει να παρει καινουρια αιματα; Θελει να ανακατεψει κλασικο με ιντερμιντιο ή ντισκοντινουο; Εχει μικρα και ζηταει εναν δασκαλο για τα μικρα του; Γενικα θελω να ξερω για ποιο λογο θελει τα πουλια. Αν λοιπον θελει να αρχισει μια νεα εκτροφη δεν χρειαζεται πουλια δασκαλους απο τα πρωτα του βηματα. Με 50 ευρω το ζευγαρι μπορει να παρει αξιολογα πουλια και να αρχισει μια μινι η μεγαλυτερη εκτροφη αναλογα με τις δυνατοτητες του και στη συνεχεια να δασκαλεψει με CD η να αγορασει αν θελει δασκαλους με 100 ευρω για να ακουν τα μικρα.Δινω τυπικες τιμες που ακουω πανω κατω οτι ισχυουν , για να καταλαβουν κυριως οι νεοτεροι στο χωρο πως "παιζουν" οι τιμες). Τωρα τελευταια κυριο ρολο στην τιμη των πουλιων απ οτι ακουω παιζει και το χρωμα τους. Μου ζητανε πολλοι λευκα και κιτρινα πουλια ή και μπλου. Στα καναρινια φωνης δεν θα επρεπε να γινεται αυτο αλλα δυστυχως γινεται. Κι αφου γινεται , η ζητηση καθοριζει και την προσφορα και την τιμη . Οταν παμε να αγορασουμε καναρινι φωνης καλο ειναι να το ακουσουμε. Μην βασιζεστε στη κριση του κριτη. Πουλια που εχουν βγει πρωταθλητες δεν σημαινει οτι θα κανουν κλικ στο δικο σας αυτι. Επισης ο κριτης εδωσε την βαθμολογια του σε καποια φαση της ζωης του πουλιου. Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι το πουλι σε ενα μηνα μετα τον διαγωνισμο θα λεει 100% τα ιδια. Εχω ακουσει πολλες περιπτωσεις που δεν ελεγε καν το πουλι αυτα που ελεγε η φύσα. Αυτο ειναι ομως αλλο μεγαλο θεμα που θελει αλλου συζητηση. Αυτοι οι παραγοντες που αναφερα ειναι μερικοι μονο. Υπαρχουν κι αλλοι πολλοι αλλα νομιζω πανω κατω οι πιο πολλοι σχηματισαν μια εικονα του πως σχηματιζεται η τιμη. Απ οτι ειδατε δεν αναφερθηκα στο κομματι της βαθμολογιας. Εκει παει λιγο διαφορετικα. Πχ εχω ακουσει να λενε οτι αν το πουλι παει 85 βαθμους στοιχιζει 50 ευρω και μετα 10 ευρω για καθε βαθμο που θα παρει επιπλεον. πχ 90 βαθμων πουλι 100 ευρω ( 50 + 5 x 10 = 100 ). Αυτα απο μενα .

----------


## anonymous

_[Ειχα υποσχεθει (στον εαυτο μου :-) ) οτι δεν θα επανελθω στο θεμα.... Ζητω συγγνωμη λοιπον απο τον εαυτο μουκαι συνεχιζω ]
_



> ... Aντι καποιος έμπειρος να πει την γνωμη του για να μάθει και καποιος άπειρος και να ασχοληθεί με αυτο το χόμπι, αυτο που βλέπεις ειναι αν γίνεται να μη μπει κανεις νέος στο "κλαμπ"...


Σε ενα νημα με θεμα "_Τιμή στα καναρίνια Timbrado!_" και επιμονη στον τροπο προσδιορισμου τιμης πωλησης, τι ακριβως επιδιωκεις να μαθει τι ο απειρος υποψηφιος εκτροφεας και σε ποιο "club" να μπει? 

Για σενα Θοδωρε (ή «q” ή Τ52 ή οπως αλλιως θες να σε λεμε) η ενασχοληση με τα  timbrados  ξεκινα απο την τιμη?!
(Το πρωτο θεμα που ανεβασες ωστε να “βοηθησεις” τους νεους με το χομπυ,  αφορα την τιμη).
Ειναι κοινως διπιστωμενο οτι υπαρχουν δυο ειδων εκτροφεις: οι "*ερασιτχνες εκτροφεις*" και οι "*ερασιτεχνες εκτροφεις-εμποροι*". Εσυ ποιους ακριβως απο τους δυο θες να βοηθησεις?

Γιατι δεν ξεκινας την ενημερωση των νεων υποψησιων εκτροφεων  με τα “συν” που διαπιστωσες στα timbrados (σαν ενα καναρινι φωνης) και σε εκαναν να ασχοληθεις με την εκτροφη του, την βελτιωση του και την διαδοση του. 
Πιστευεις οτι με το προσδιορισεις τιμη πωλησης βοηθας στην βελτιωση ή στην διαδοση της ρατσας? 

Αν ναι, εξηγησε μου και μενα το “γιατι”, ωστε να απαναπροσδιορισω τις αποψεις μου για την ενασχοληση με το “αθλημα”





> Πως καθορίζεται η τιμή πώλησης στα Timbrado από έναν εκτροφέα και ποια τα κριτήρια, του καλού, μετρίου, ή κακού Timbrado?

----------


## T 52

> _[Ειχα υποσχεθει (στον εαυτο μου :-) ) οτι δεν θα επανελθω στο θεμα.... Ζητω συγγνωμη λοιπον απο τον εαυτο μουκαι συνεχιζω ]
> _
> 
> 
> Σε ενα νημα με θεμα "_Τιμή στα καναρίνια Timbrado!_" και επιμονη στον τροπο προσδιορισμου τιμης πωλησης, τι ακριβως επιδιωκεις να μαθει τι ο απειρος υποψηφιος εκτροφεας και σε ποιο "club" να μπει? 
> 
> Για σενα Θοδωρε (ή «q” ή Τ52 ή οπως αλλιως θες να σε λεμε) η ενασχοληση με τα  timbrados  ξεκινα απο την τιμη?!
> (Το πρωτο θεμα που ανεβασες ωστε να “βοηθησεις” τους νεους με το χομπυ,  αφορα την τιμη).
> Ειναι κοινως διπιστωμενο οτι υπαρχουν δυο ειδων εκτροφεις: οι "*ερασιτχνες εκτροφεις*" και οι "*ερασιτεχνες εκτροφεις-εμποροι*". Εσυ ποιους ακριβως απο τους δυο θες να βοηθησεις?
> ...


_[Ειχα υποσχεθει (στον εαυτο μου :-) ) οτι δεν θα  επανελθω στο θεμα.... Ζητω συγγνωμη λοιπον απο τον εαυτο μου και  συνεχιζω ]μετά από τόσα χρόνια υπάρξεις του κλαμπ και με μια γρήγορη  μάτια που έριξα είδα ότι έχουν τεθεί πολλά θέματα για τα καναρίνια. το   ότι έβαλα θέμα την τιμή γιατί δηλ ντε και καλά να έχει να κάνει με  εμπόριο? ένας νέος ή και ένας παλιός εκτροφέας δεν πιστευω, πέρα των  άλλων να μη τον απασχολεί και η τιμή ( ακούμε για καλά πουλιά με 20ευρώ  και όχι καλά πουλιά με 100 ευρώ). εκεί λοιπόν ήθελα να δω με ποιον τρόπο  προσδιορίζει ο κάθε εκτροφέας τις τιμές.H εγγραφή μου στο κλαμπ έγινε  με πραγματικά στοιχεία και με πραγματικό κωδικό "Άσωτε" και η αλλαγή  στην συνέχεια σε "q " έγινε γιατί απλά δεν βρήκα τον τρόπο να διαγράψω  το προφίλ μου. τα περί εκροφεων από χόμπυ ή εκτροφέων - εμποράκων το  ακούω από πολλούς και μάλιστα και από άτομα που κάθε χρόνο παίρνουν πάνω  από 200 δαχτυλιδάκια (και λίγα λέω) για να κάνουν το χόμπυ τους.....  Τέλος για μένα τα πάντα έχουν κάποια τιμή, εκτός από την Τιμή και αυτό  που δεν θέλω να δώσω με τίποτα....
_

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρε απο πλευρας διαχειριστικης ομαδας δεν τεθηκε ποτε θεμα ενστασης στον λογο υπαρξης του συγκεκριμενου thread και αν υπηρχε κατι τετοιο θα υπηρχε αναστολη δημοσιευσης του . Προσωπικα το κρινω ενδιαφερον , οπως και πολλα αλλα ζητηματα που θα μπορουσαν να θιξουν εδω μεσα οργανωμενοι εκτροφεις ή εχουν θιχτει πχ να βοηθησουν τον νεο εκτροφεα σε ενα τραγουδι πουλιου να κατανοησει τις νοτες του , ομως δεν μπορω να  πω οτι σε παλιοτερες τετοιες περιπτωσεις εμεινα ικανοποιημενος .Ηλπιζα και ελπιζω ακομα οτι αυτο καποτε θα γινει απο παλια αλλα και νεα μελη μας , σαν και σενα και δεν βρισκω το λογο να μη θες να συμμετεχεις στην παρεα , γιατι καποιοι ισως δεν θελουν να απαντησουν οπως νομιζεις εσυ σωστο στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα . Απο πλευρας μου σου μιλησα με πασα ειλικρινεια , ενω στο θεμα που ανοιξες , λιγο πιο πανω στο ποστ 21 ο Κωστας εδωσε μια αναλυτικοτατη απαντηση , στο στυλ που νομιζω θα ηθελες και απο τους υπολοιπους , ομως δεν ειδα να σταθεις εκει (αν οχι να αντισχολιασεις , εστω να βαλεις ενα thanks ) για την προσπαθεια του σεβομενος το θεμα που εβαλες , να απαντησει αναλυτικοτατα . Δεν την επιθυμω αλλα αν ακομα επιθυμεις τη διαγραφη του προφιλ σου , αυτο γινεται με μια απλη αιτηση σου  (πατωντας σε ενα οποιοδηποτε θεμα το τριγωνακι της αναφορας ) και εξηγωντας στο χωρο που σου δινεται (οχι υποχρεωτικο ) και το λογο που επιθυμεις κατι τετοιο , γιατι ισως δοθει η ευκαιρια με αμεση επικοινωνια σου με την ομαδα (οπως και οποιουδηποτε θελει κατι τετοιο ) μεσω πμ στη συνεχεια , να δοθουν τυχον εξηγησεις αν υπαρχει καποια παρεξηγηση ή να γινει τελικα αποδεκτο το αιτημα σου .

----------

